# Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter



## wulliw (25. November 2013)

hallo an alle #h
ich möchte in 2 wochen nach langer zeit mal wieder mit dem kutter raus auf dorsch.

als hafen kommt in frage : Burg , Heiligenhafen oder Maasholm.

nun mal meine frage an alle. welches / n schiff /kutter könnt ihr mir empfehlen.#c

ich bedanke mich schon einmal im vorraus für die hoffentlich hilfreichen antworten

gruß aus hannover#h#h

wulli


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (25. November 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Heiligenhafe. MS einigkeit

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (25. November 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Hallo Wulli lange nicht mehr in Thönse gesehen #h
Maasholm die MC fish ( kein Scherz ) google mal oder die Monica und Einigkeit Heiligenhafen |wavey:


----------



## wulliw (25. November 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

tja, da hast du leider recht. bin auch nicht mehr so oft da. seit ich im verein bin und den kanal vor der haustür habe. aber danke für den tip


----------



## thomas19 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Von Maasholm fährt ja auch noch die "MS Antje D", vielleicht hast Du dort Verwandte. Ansonsten ist ja Heiligenhafen o. Burg dichter dran, für Dich. 
Von Heiligenhafen empfehle ich ebenfalls die Einigkeit, die haben jetzt aber bald Winterwerftzeit.
Auf Burg wird hier meist die MS Karoline gelobt.

Alternativen in SH sind noch "MS Simone R." in Eckernförde.
Oder MS Forelle u. MS Blauort in Kiel.


----------



## karo82 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Wenn du Plattfische magst kannst du ja mal bei Schollen Brandy nachfragen ob er einen Platz frei hat!


----------



## Waldima (27. November 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

MS Einigkeit hat vom 2.12.2013 bis 17.1.2014 Winter-Werftzeit.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Aktuell würde ich mich auch eher an die Kutter halten die in den Häfen liegen die von der A7 zu erreichen sind.  Blauort /Laboe wäre meine Empfehlung. Aber auch Forelle/Heikendorf, SimoneR/Eckernförde oder AntjeD/Maasholm sind nette Kutter mit denen sich eine Ausfahrt lohnt.


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Ich ampfehle die MS Antares in Orth,sofern noch der alte Kapitän (Horst) damit fährt.Vielleicht mal direkt beim neuen Eigner nachfragen.


----------



## wulliw (27. November 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Danke für eure antworten und tips. 
Wir haben uns für die MC Fish in maasholm entschieden und auch schon gebucht. 
Wird ein entspanntes fischen im kleinen freundeskreis. Passen ja nur 4 leutchens drauf#6


----------



## KaJ (28. November 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Hallo,

wir waren vor einem Monat mit der MS Südwind (Fehmarn) raus. Es waren nur 11 Leute an Bord. Der Kapitän hat sich trotzdem viel Mühe gegeben und wir haben sehr gute Dorsche (ich hatte 14 Stück) gefangen. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gruß, KaJ


----------



## ihle76 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Wir wollen am 4.1.14 von Orth/Fehmarn  aus (glaube ich) mit der MS Blauort raus, ist jemand diese Tour schon gefahren im Winter ?


----------



## KlickerHH (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Ihr fahrt bestimmt von Laboe, wenn es denn die Blauort ist.
Und ja, bin ich schon, bestimmt wie viele andere auch.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Oder die MS Antares wenn es denn Orth ist.... ja bin die Tour schon gefahren. ..


----------



## wulliw (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

wir fahre ja nun montag von maasholm aus raus. mit der mc fish.

so weit es das wetter zuläßt . aber bis montag soll es ja schon wieder besser sein . wind 3-4 ab und an regen bei 8-10 grad.

mal sehen was geht. werde dann ausführlich berichten


----------



## KlickerHH (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Dann mal Gruß an Gert, muss noch 3 Wochen warten........


----------



## JungausHamburg (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

bin gespannt und lasst noch welche nach


----------



## DerMayor (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Mc Fisch mit Gert ist spitze, leider sehr wetterabhangig. Hoffe ihr habt Glück und Spaß#h


----------



## MortyHH (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

also am 4.1 gehts von Laboe mit der Blauort los. Mal sehen wie es wird^^


----------



## wulliw (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

moinsen. zurück von einer wunderschönen fahrt mit der 
MC Fish von maasholm aus. die fahr war zwar ein graus. dauerregen von hannover bis kappeln und auch wieder zurück. nur regen.
aber in maasholm und auf dem wasser fast kein wind und vor allen dingen KEIN regen.
es war recht schwer an den fisch zu kommen. da durch den sturm die tage vorher die schwärme alle verteilt waren. insgesammt hatten wir 8 schöne dorsche .und nur einen kleinen der wieder schwimmen durfte. 
da wir ja das erste mal mit diesem boot draußen waren, ließen wir uns mal überrschen. aber ein großes lob an den skipper gerd. er hat sich große mühe gegeben den fisch zu finden. 

fazit: wir kommen auf jeden fall wieder. für eine kleine gruppe unter freunden ist dieses boot einfach genial#6


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

Servus in die Runde... :m

Mir is die MS Blauort ins Auge gefallen für unseren nächsten Trip 2014- wie ich lese auch von vielen empfohlen...
Auf der Internetseite finde ich keine E- Mail Adresse, kann mir einer diese nennen und sind die Preise noch aktuell?? Die Seite scheint mir etwas "veraltet"... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## elbetaler (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

#h Die Preise können variieren. Angebot und Nachfrage und insbesondere die Saisonfisch-Angelei regeln den Preis.
Außerdem solltest du zeitnah, was und wo gefangen wurde beobachten, um ggf. dein Angelzubehör besser abstimmen zu können (z.B. Pilkergewichte)#c:q.

...und stecke dir paar €.- mehr ein, für Parken, Blitzer und ... das leibliche Wohl.

Vorab schon mal viel Spaß und gute Erfolge!



Schöne Grüße.


----------



## lattenputzer (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochseefischen / Welcher Kutter*

@Raubfischfreak123
Hallo,
die Blauort gehört m.E. mit zu den besten Angelkuttern in der Ostsee. Gepflegtes Schiff, das auch bei stärkerem Seegang noch ruhig im Wasser liegt, nette Besatzung und ein Kapitän, der immer bemüht ist zum Fisch zu kommen und auch mal eine Stunde länger fährt, wenn es nicht so läuft.
Die Homepage ist wirklich Asbach und nicht mehr aktuell. Ich glaube die Fahrt kostet mittlerweile 41,- €, dafür fährt er aber auch garantiert von 07:30-17:00 Uhr (ggf. auch länger) und hat nicht bereits pünktlich um 15:30 Uhr im Hafen wieder festgemacht.
Parkgebühren 7,- €/Tag, es wird leider auch fast täglich kontrolliert. Es gibt im Ortsbereich auch einige wenige Parkplätze, wo man ohne Parkbgebühren oder Parkscheibe parken kann. In der Kreuzung vorm Hafen rechts abbiegen und dann ca. geradeaus 400-500m auf der rechten Seite (Beschilderung beachten). Man kann vorher mit dem Auto bis zum Kutter fahren, seine Sachen ausladen und dann versuchen in dem angegebenen Bereich einen freien Parkplatz zu bekommen. Muss dann allerdings die Strecke zu Fuß zurück und nachmittags das Auto auch erst wieder holen.#h


----------

